# cervical cauterization - effect on dilation?



## clutterbug (Apr 6, 2007)

Wondering if anyone has ever had their cervix cauterized and noticed any impact on their ability to dilate in subsequent pregnancies. I am not pregnant now but plan to be again in a year-ish. I'm having a bit of mid-cycle bleeding and my doctor thinks it's likely from a friable cervix, she wants to refer me to a gynecologist to have them cauterize the friable area...I worry about scar tissue messing with my nice, normal dilation pattern in previous two births.

Anyone have some experience they could share? Thanks so much!


----------



## crunchymamatobe (Jul 8, 2004)

I am not sure if this is the same thing, but a friend of mine had some cysts removed from her cervix as a teenager. Ten years later, she was in labor with her first baby for 24 hard hours with no dilation before a nurse thought to ask about previous cervical surgery. Turns out she had rather a lot of scar tissue. The nurse "broke up" (not sure how that worked, exactly, but that's what my friend said she did) the scar tissue, and she was fully dilated in under an hour.

I'd make sure to get the full run down of side effects/effects on future births from the gynecologist before consenting to any surgery.


----------



## pjs (Mar 30, 2005)

My SIL had this. She was induced (other story) but she went 12 hrs on pit without ever dilating beyond 3. Once the nurse broke up the scar tissue (from what I've read it's kind of like aluminum foil and it can be broken/uncrinkled?) she was able to dilate fully. If I were to have the procedure done, I'd want to be able to break up the scar tissue on my own or have my dh do it.


----------



## clutterbug (Apr 6, 2007)

Thanks for replying! I did some more poking around on the internet and found a mention of this in The Labor Progress Handbook (gotta love Google books, this book is on there!). It was just a passing reference but it was similar to the experiences both of you listed. I guess I will see the gyne but I am pretty hesitant to do it since it's not really medically necessary (it's more just to avoid the spotting...although I'm not convinced the friable cervix is the source, I think it's probably just that I am still nursing DS2 alot, but that's getting OT







). I am willing to bet dollars to donuts the gyne will tell me it's nothing to worry about from a labour and birth perspective...that's why I wanted to check here and also am going to talk with my midwife.


----------



## aramat (May 19, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluepetals* 
Thanks for replying! I did some more poking around on the internet and found a mention of this in The Labor Progress Handbook (gotta love Google books, this book is on there!). It was just a passing reference but it was similar to the experiences both of you listed. I guess I will see the gyne but I am pretty hesitant to do it since it's not really medically necessary (it's more just to avoid the spotting...although I'm not convinced the friable cervix is the source, I think it's probably just that I am still nursing DS2 alot, but that's getting OT







). I am willing to bet dollars to donuts the gyne will tell me it's nothing to worry about from a labour and birth perspective...that's why I wanted to check here and also am going to talk with my midwife.

I was just about to post (okay, am posting) that I JUST (an HOUR ago) read about this in my copy of The Labor Progress Handbook! Ha! So you already know about it then, nevermind!


----------



## bri276 (Mar 24, 2005)

I had cryosurgery (and two d&c's, incidentally) on my cervix before giving birth. I walked around for a few weeks at 3 cm, then up to 4.5 and went in to be induced at 41 wks stretchy to a 5 cm and my labor progressed normally. So if it impacted me, if anything, it was to help dilate.


----------

